# Help with Lamar Williams box calls!



## shawn mills (Feb 16, 2012)

I figured if anybody could tell me, the big turkey slaying community on here could! I have several Lamar Williams box calls Im am about to sell on the trader forum. The calls are early 1990's. I know I paid 100$ each for them back then when Lamar was just becoming known as the next Neil Cost. I know everyones gonna tell me Im crazy for selling them but I have some serious financial obligations right now. My question is what should I ask for these calls?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll give you $110 since there old and the wood is probably worthless now.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

Shawn,  I'm certain that they are worth considerably more than $100.  A few years ago they would be worth a lot more than they are now because of the economy.  But, I would check e-bay; I believe you can check history and ase what they have been goinf for and make an assessment from there.  You could probably get more money if you sold them individually but could probably sell quicker if you sold them as a package at a slightly reduced cost.  I would PM Dalton Dowdy (Gobblinlawyer), he's a BIG collector.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2012)

Let me know when you list them on trader or ebay....... send me a pm.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

Just don't let that Slaton fella on e-bay set the price or you'll never sell 'em. He's had one on there for months.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 16, 2012)

I also sent you a PM.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 16, 2012)

Everything depends on the style (paddle or box) and wood. Were they some of his Limited Editions?

My opinion is ebay might be best bet this time of year. I'd pay a fair price based on the above. Never Slaton prices though. Ha......

Send or post some pictures.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Never Slaton prices though. Ha......



That fella would try and sell you used primos true double for $20.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 16, 2012)

Shawn, I think the new ones go for $250-300 each! Older Calls, type of wood, condition of calls all will effect the price! I would PM Dalton or one of the other Prominent Call Collectors they could give you a good idea what they are worth. Maybe they will buy them from you!


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! These are Boxcalls, not paddles. Lamar wrote the types of wood and origin of each wood on the back where he signs. I think one is mahogany from Honduras with butternut. Others are walnut, cedar and poplar.  All are in great shape. I think I;m gonna sell two of em and keep the first one he made me to hunt with. It has always been my go to box! Thanks for the input. And David, check with the gobblinlawter if you have a chance! Thanks


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2012)

shawn mills said:


> Thanks guys! These are Boxcalls, not paddles. Lamar wrote the types of wood and origin of each wood on the back where he signs. I think one is mahogany from Honduras with butternut. Others are walnut, cedar and poplar.  All are in great shape. I think I;m gonna sell two of em and keep the first one he made me to hunt with. It has always been my go to box! Thanks for the input. And David, check with the gobblinlawter if you have a chance! Thanks



Shawn, I sent dalton a message asking him to contact you.  He is actually a lawyer so I know he is quite busy, but I trust is judgement/opinions.


----------

